# Sherwin Williams Emerald review



## Brian339

I feel as though I would qualify as someone who could review a product and give an honest opinion without bias. I like this forum and I am more than certain that I am amongst some of the best painters in the industry so I am going to give my review and will enjoy reading your comments and opinions. I am not interested in changing anyone's mind or swaying them into using what I like. I think we as a group can enhance our skills with these type of commentary so here goes.

I have two reasons for using this product.
One I like to work with the best materials I can and this is supposed to be SW's best.
Two it was on sale. Without looking I thinks I paid roughly $45.00

I primed all my doors with Kilz because they had been stained many years ago and no poly applied so they were basically raw. I did not sand to avoid breaking the seal and bleed through and proceeded to apply one coat of Emerald satin tinted Dove white. Coverage was terrific. A complete sanding was done at this point and another finish coat of Emerald was applied.
I stepped back at this point and looked over the finish as I had one more coat left to do. That's right three full coats of finish. 

I hated the sheen. Totally dead. Somewhere between eggshell and flat. The even bigger negative even after sanding everything super smooth, vacuming and tacking it all down nice the second coat felt like 400 sandpaper. this is BAD. I have been applying satin finishes for many years and I have a certain expectation. I called my Sherwin Williams store to discuss it with the manager who was MIA. So I proceeded to discuss it with the salesperson on duty. I told her what I was thinking and her response was " satin is supposed to be like eggshell". Not really being in the mood for splitting hairs because I have a fussy customer who is paying for a high end paint job to please. 
I made an executive decision and even though I had 90 percent of a gallon of Emerald left I switched to Advance semi. I suppose I could have used Emerald semi-gloss but I was afraid of getting that 400 grit feel.
Advance saved my ass. It also made it clear to me that there is no point in experimenting anymore. For these high end jobs Advance is my first choice. If I need to go with a lower cost product to keep with a budget BM Aquaglo or SW Cashmere will be my second choice. I am all done experimenting with GenX paints. I believe I have it all sorted out.
Bottom line is I give Emerald a thumbs up for coverage and ease of application and a thumbs down for sheen and finish quality.

What do you guys think?


----------



## scottjr

Hit the nail on the head there. I use Advance and couldnt be more disappointed with Emerald.


----------



## straight_lines

Its a great wall paint, but I wouldn't use it for trim. SW has another great product for that. Pro classic.


----------



## drew1143

Emerald is an interior wall paint and therefore will have considerably different characteristics than interior trim paints (like a lower sheen). SW's direct cross to BM Advance is Proclassic Alkyd-Acrylic. :thumbup:


----------



## Brian339

Please keep in mind that I have been using BM for 30 years. The SW invited me to try there products. They offered me some free gallons and I tried them. We also discussed in detail what product I use and my concerns.
I was advised to use both Emerald and Cashmere as SW's best trim paints.
Having never used any SW products I was and still am depending on the sales people for guidance. It's no longer a concern as expressed in my initial post.
I do however, like the exterior duration and do expect to use plenty of that this season.


----------



## mpminter

Ok, whoever told you that Cashmere and Emerald were trim paints was a MORON. I can't think of a scenario in which I would use either for that purpose. Try the Pro Classic line if you're doing trim. I find that the PC hybrid gives an outstanding finish and is easier to use than Advance.


----------



## Brian339

Honestly I don't find anything difficult about Advance.
Also I don't think you need to be so harsh. I might be the moron. I could have researched it a little better myself. I also think they are nice people.


----------



## Builtmany

Maybe I'm one of the morons but I use Cashmere Medium Luster on trim all of the time. Cashmere is easier to work with then anything else SW sells on trim. Fact is lots of guys use SuperPaint on trim and like it. I guess people still use wall paints on trim. 

Now PC is a different animal that I also use for certain jobs.I guess BM Advance is similar to PC. 

I also met guys that swore by Regal Aquaglo Semi for trim years ago.

FYI, Muralo Ultimate is my favorite trim paint that stands above anything I mentioned. I wonder if that's made for walls also?


----------



## David's Painting

My go to wall paint is SW cashmere. Low luster. Haven't tried emerald yet. The cashmere bushes and rolls like silk.


----------



## Builtmany

David's Painting said:


> My go to wall paint is SW cashmere. Low luster. Haven't tried emerald yet. The cashmere bushes and rolls like silk.


Too much sheen in low luster. IMO it's shinier than a egshell or stain and does not provide a rich look on walls although you can wipe it down and clean it very well.


----------



## MSJ Painting

SW also has a water based alkalyd in the pro mar 200 line...it is great for trim and doors imo


----------



## Builtmany

MSJ Painting said:


> SW also has a water based alkalyd in the pro mar 200 line...it is great for trim and doors imo


Used it but it did not cover well & needed several coats.


----------



## MSJ Painting

Builtmany said:


> Used it but it did not cover well & needed several coats.


Does take multiple coats, but gives a glassy finish that dries hard as a rock. I have same issue with multiple coats when using proclassic. the 200 finish is much more durable than the proclassic imo


----------



## straight_lines

Really? More durable than pc?


----------



## Paradigmzz

My biggest observation is this: you started with satin in emerald and finished with semi in advance. Why not compare semi to semi to give it a chance at b eing somewhat apples to apples?


----------



## Red Truck

Is Emerald really supposed to be a wall- only paint? I love having lots of options, but some paints fall a bit short of their pricetags methinks. Gets annoying. Mind you, I do welcome paying 50 bucks a gallon for Aura... Glad benny saved the day :thumbsup:


----------



## plainpainter

Funny, Brian offered a free evaluation of the paint as recommended by SW and all you guys can do is pounce. I for one am thankful because every time I walk into a sherwin store my head spins from their 27+ lines of paint and what is good for what.


----------



## Builtmany

Red Truck said:


> Is Emerald really supposed to be a wall- only paint?


Someone above said you would be a "moron" to use it on trim. Now it must be a wall paint :notworthy: Cashmere also, so I'm one of the morons.


----------



## AbsolutePainting

plainpainter said:


> ... every time I walk into a sherwin store my head spins from their 27+ lines of paint and what is good for what.


I agree but all major paint manufacturers are guilty of this "product overload".


----------



## Greg Mrakich

I walked into SW store the other day and was greeted by 4-fivers of something called PROPERTY MANAGEMENT PAINT. $48.00 per fiver. Liquid chalk? So glad I will never have to use that slurry. Emerald is great for walls. New favorite thing. I get it for $49.00 a gallon, so not that bad.


----------



## plainpainter

AbsolutePainting said:


> I agree but all major paint manufacturers are guilty of this "product overload".


Yeah but they were ahead of the curve. BM was relatively simple before the gennex/voc changes. You had your top of the line, Regal, a slightly lower line and perhaps only a re-label, superspec, then you had two lower grades of apartment paint. P&L was similar, top of the line Accolade, high quality 2nd Redseal, and then three tiers of apartment paint.

Now you have BM was 3-4 top of the line paints and other companies 2nd in commands have gone ceramic making you wonder if it's better than the top line that has no ceramic. 

Sherwin was this confusing 10 years ago.


----------



## Northwest_painter

Just got back from my SW store and I was surprised at what the store manager told me in a blind test emerald interior came second to BM Aurora. This blind test was done by SW, Emerald is being reformulated. on a side note Cashmere is being redone and so is harmony and duration interiors. Cashmere will be coming out in zero VOC in april and harmony also with a oder blocking absorption for five years.


----------



## Northwest_painter

plainpainter said:


> Yeah but they were ahead of the curve. BM was relatively simple before the gennex/voc changes. You had your top of the line, Regal, a slightly lower line and perhaps only a re-label, superspec, then you had two lower grades of apartment paint. P&L was similar, top of the line Accolade, high quality 2nd Redseal, and then three tiers of apartment paint.
> 
> Now you have BM was 3-4 top of the line paints and other companies 2nd in commands have gone ceramic making you wonder if it's better than the top line that has no ceramic.
> 
> Sherwin was this confusing 10 years ago.


It is not that confusing just like a pro golf store they may carry a lot of different clubs each one suited for a different task same with SW a lot of different paints each one formulated for a specific task.


----------



## Roof Cleaning

Northwest_painter said:


> It is not that confusing just like a pro golf store they may carry a lot of different clubs each one suited for a different task same with SW a lot of different paints each one formulated for a specific task.


I used to be a country club golf pro and it feels the same way....but now I'm learning paint products(just starting out). 

Just like a good pro will figure out what lie angle or launch angle is ideal for your swing, I need to know what products will produce the best results for that particular application.

Seems like most are leaning towards aurora and pc for trimwork...


----------



## MSJ Painting

straight_lines said:


> Really? More durable than pc?


imho i think it is more durable...at worst, the same.


----------



## ducky

I tried the emerald ext gloss....

The black took 4 coats to cover dark grey....
And two coats of white to cover white primer....

I was using gloss.. The sheen is better than duration, spreads out like BMW Arua and covers like valspar 

Yet costs the same as BMW Arua


----------



## JCDrywallLtd.

plainpainter said:


> Funny, Brian offered a free evaluation of the paint as recommended by SW and all you guys can do is pounce. I for one am thankful because every time I walk into a sherwin store my head spins from their 27+ lines of paint and what is good for what.


SOOo true! however, the manager at my local store had nothing bad to say about my choice of using ppg's Manor Hall line!:thumbup:


----------



## Builtmany

Northwest_painter said:


> Cashmere is being redone and so is harmony and duration interiors. Cashmere will be coming out in zero VOC in april


Other than zero VOC I hope Cashmere is not changed much. They could add another sheen between the flat and low luster. Low luster just shines too much on many walls.


----------



## WisePainter

ducky said:


> I tried the emerald ext gloss....
> 
> The black took 4 coats to cover dark grey....
> And two coats of white to cover white primer....
> 
> I was using gloss.. The sheen is better than duration, spreads out like BMW Arua and covers like valspar
> 
> Yet costs the same as BMW Arua


Black.

Black is mixed into ultradeep which is a clear base, more coats are required to get proper coverage.
Also, gloss is a tough sheen to lay off and get proper coverage...even white.


----------



## mudbone

Northwest_painter said:


> Just got back from my SW store and I was surprised at what the store manager told me in a blind test emerald interior came second to BM Aurora. This blind test was done by SW, Emerald is being reformulated. on a side note Cashmere is being redone and so is harmony and duration interiors. Cashmere will be coming out in zero VOC in april and harmony also with a oder blocking absorption for five years.


 Blind chemists made Emerald!


----------



## BMRInc.

this was in interesting discussion around paint...I find it interesting that certain paints are being used outside of their intended purpose. But I also know from working with the multiple SW store locations, and even with managers of those stores, many aren't "field" tested and don't even know what products they carry, their intended formulations, and, success stories. There is a varied product line for multiple purposes. Yes, many cross over "OK" sometimes, but without following the right steps, it can end in disappointment. Having sprayed with (airless, conventional, HVLP, air assist), brushed, rolled, dabbed, poured, and any other application methods everything from alkyd, latex, latex-alkyd, lacquer, poly, etc. etc. over every surface imaginable, the one thing I learned the hard way every..single..time, is if you haven't properly prepped your surface, you won't get the final finish you may seek. There is no such thing as primer based paint. that's marketing. And if you want high end finishes, use high end coatings, for their intended purpose. There are no short cuts and you may convince your customer of that, but you're selling yourself short. Emerald is a fantastic wall, and exterior surface paint line. Interior trim? no. PC is the top end, behind Muralo when discussing anything in the waterborne realm. Even BM has to concede with impervo alkyd. Now, everyone's experience is different and I totally respect that, but when using a particular coating for it's intended purpose, you'll have much more consistency, and, can set the right expectation with your prospective clients. And isn't that what we all want?


----------



## loaded brush

Totally agree with product overload with paint today. It's sort of ridiculous that a contractor can't use one product line for all their needs. With Benny Moore's Regal line of years ago, it was the perfect line for all needs. Regal Wall Satin (Flat) for walls,
Regal Aquavelvet (Eggshell) for walls in kitchen and baths, and Regal Aquaglo (Semi) for trim. Used it for years as my go to line with absolutely consistent and flawless results. Today you have to pick and choose from different brands and product lines to get the desired finish and results needed for the job. I've had clients question me about having different brands or lines on their job and have to give them the whole run down on how one line works great for walls but sucks for trim, and how one lines eggshell is too glossy or too dull, blah blah blah. It's becomes orally exhausting. For the price tag of today's higher end paints, you shouldn't have to be constantly experimenting with different lines to find your go to product line. And what happens when you finally get comfortable with a specific product? They either reformulate it to junk or drop it completely. Unfrickenbelievable.


----------



## woodcoyote

In the next week or two I'll be using the Exterior Emerald Paint, going to see how it all turns out. I'll post some results when I get done with it. It will be an off white or white color, but put on some exterior trim work/window surrounds so hopefully it comes out as well as I like it to.


----------



## Northwest_painter

woodcoyote said:


> In the next week or two I'll be using the Exterior Emerald Paint, going to see how it all turns out. I'll post some results when I get done with it. It will be an off white or white color, but put on some exterior trim work/window surrounds so hopefully it comes out as well as I like it to.


exterior is great better then their interior side.


----------



## woodcoyote

Northwest_painter said:


> exterior is great better then their interior side.


How did it cover and level for you? Ever do exterior trim with it? 

I'm a bit worried about how its going to look and I don't want to have to re-do the work if I don't like it. Everyone at Sherwin keeps saying for the look i'm wanting I should go with Solo (int/ext) but it won't last as long as a dedicated exterior paint. 

Decisions, decisions. :001_unsure:


----------



## more_prep

MSJ Painting said:


> imho i think it is more durable...at worst, the same.


Promar 200 acrylic alkyd has twice the VOC of PC acrylic alkyd, so it must be better ...I would guess it might have better application properties. Also cheaper.


----------



## straight_lines

woodcoyote said:


> How did it cover and level for you? Ever do exterior trim with it?
> 
> I'm a bit worried about how its going to look and I don't want to have to re-do the work if I don't like it. Everyone at Sherwin keeps saying for the look i'm wanting I should go with Solo (int/ext) but it won't last as long as a dedicated exterior paint.
> 
> Decisions, decisions. :001_unsure:


Its much better than Duration in terms of hide and workability. I also like the appearance of Resilience so thats an option.


----------



## Northwest_painter

woodcoyote said:


> How did it cover and level for you? Ever do exterior trim with it?
> 
> I'm a bit worried about how its going to look and I don't want to have to re-do the work if I don't like it. Everyone at Sherwin keeps saying for the look i'm wanting I should go with Solo (int/ext) but it won't last as long as a dedicated exterior paint.
> 
> Decisions, decisions. :001_unsure:


It was like painting with a nice thick oil paint buttery smooth.


----------



## BuckeyePainter

Greg Mrakich said:


> I walked into SW store the other day and was greeted by 4-fivers of something called PROPERTY MANAGEMENT PAINT. $48.00 per fiver. Liquid chalk? So glad I will never have to use that slurry. Emerald is great for walls. New favorite thing. I get it for $49.00 a gallon, so not that bad.


Greg, I've used that SW PM paint before on apartments (don't ask). "Slurry" is too good of a word for it. That ch!t ain't worth a ! 

Man I wish we had a Benny Moore in town!


----------



## ShermanMoore

more_prep said:


> Promar 200 acrylic alkyd has twice the VOC of PC acrylic alkyd, so it must be better ...I would guess it might have better application properties. Also cheaper.



Having brushed both out, I definitely agree. The 200 hybrid is the best-leveling WB paint I've ever used, Advance included. When I worked at a BM dealer I did brush-outs and showed them to the owner and the reps in a blind comparison. All picked the 200 as the best finish. I just wish the resin were 100% alkyd like Advance. 

Emerald is terrible compared to either in terms of finish quality and appearance on trim. Ropey appearance and a slightly gritty feel.


----------



## Mblazin08

Brian339 said:


> I feel as though I would qualify as someone who could review a product and give an honest opinion without bias. I like this forum and I am more than certain that I am amongst some of the best painters in the industry so I am going to give my review and will enjoy reading your comments and opinions. I am not interested in changing anyone's mind or swaying them into using what I like. I think we as a group can enhance our skills with these type of commentary so here goes.
> 
> I have two reasons for using this product.
> One I like to work with the best materials I can and this is supposed to be SW's best.
> Two it was on sale. Without looking I thinks I paid roughly $45.00
> 
> I primed all my doors with Kilz because they had been stained many years ago and no poly applied so they were basically raw. I did not sand to avoid breaking the seal and bleed through and proceeded to apply one coat of Emerald satin tinted Dove white. Coverage was terrific. A complete sanding was done at this point and another finish coat of Emerald was applied.
> I stepped back at this point and looked over the finish as I had one more coat left to do. That's right three full coats of finish.
> 
> I hated the sheen. Totally dead. Somewhere between eggshell and flat. The even bigger negative even after sanding everything super smooth, vacuming and tacking it all down nice the second coat felt like 400 sandpaper. this is BAD. I have been applying satin finishes for many years and I have a certain expectation. I called my Sherwin Williams store to discuss it with the manager who was MIA. So I proceeded to discuss it with the salesperson on duty. I told her what I was thinking and her response was " satin is supposed to be like eggshell". Not really being in the mood for splitting hairs because I have a fussy customer who is paying for a high end paint job to please.
> I made an executive decision and even though I had 90 percent of a gallon of Emerald left I switched to Advance semi. I suppose I could have used Emerald semi-gloss but I was afraid of getting that 400 grit feel.
> Advance saved my ass. It also made it clear to me that there is no point in experimenting anymore. For these high end jobs Advance is my first choice. If I need to go with a lower cost product to keep with a budget BM Aquaglo or SW Cashmere will be my second choice. I am all done experimenting with GenX paints. I believe I have it all sorted out.
> Bottom line is I give Emerald a thumbs up for coverage and ease of application and a thumbs down for sheen and finish quality.
> 
> What do you guys think?


So I just used emerald flat on a ceilings I spayed twice and rolled twice and still see the roller lines for $60 a gallon this is just unacceptable I spoke with a rep he said I was making my lines to big and the paint drys very fast honestly there should be no reason what so ever to use 11 gallons of paint on a ceiling and still have a problem


----------



## stelzerpaintinginc.

Mblazin08 said:


> So I just used emerald flat on a ceilings I spayed twice and rolled twice and still see the roller lines for $60 a gallon this is just unacceptable I spoke with a rep he said I was making my lines to big and the paint drys very fast honestly there should be no reason what so ever to use 11 gallons of paint on a ceiling and still have a problem


Welcome to PaintTalk. Without more info as to your process as well as pictures, I can only guess, but if I HAD to guess, I'd say there's a 95% chance it was operator error and not the shortcomings of the product. Feel free to provide ample details and pics if you'd like, and hopefully you'll get some useful feedback from one of our members. Good luck.


----------



## finishesbykevyn

stelzerpaintinginc. said:


> Welcome to PaintTalk. Without more info as to your process as well as pictures, I can only guess, but if I HAD to guess, I'd say there's a 95% chance it was operator error and not the shortcomings of the product. Feel free to provide ample details and pics if you'd like, and hopefully you'll get some useful feedback from one of our members. Good luck.


Not to mention, thread is 9 years old. Yawn..


----------



## Packard

Brian339 said:


> Honestly I don't find anything difficult about Advance.
> Also I don't think you need to be so harsh. I might be the moron. I could have researched it a little better myself. I also think they are nice people.


I don't know. You should be able to depend on the staff at the store. When the PPG store near me closed, I needed a replacement for the Breakthrough! that I had been using for cabinet work. 
I went to Sherwin Williams and told them what I had been using and what it was for, and they gave me Emerald (but the wall paint version). It was, and remained too soft for cabinet work. I complained but I could see that I was dealing with an ill-trained staff. I then went to Benjamin Moore and they were both knowledgeable and accommodating. I left with a gallon of Advance satin.

I've been happy with that product and the staff. An excellent product and an inept staff does not make a suitable vendor. A good vendor needs to provide both.


----------



## celicaxx

Packard said:


> I don't know. You should be able to depend on the staff at the store. When the PPG store near me closed, I needed a replacement for the Breakthrough! that I had been using for cabinet work.
> I went to Sherwin Williams and told them what I had been using and what it was for, and they gave me Emerald (but the wall paint version). It was, and remained too soft for cabinet work. I complained but I could see that I was dealing with an ill-trained staff. I then went to Benjamin Moore and they were both knowledgeable and accommodating. I left with a gallon of Advance satin.
> 
> I've been happy with that product and the staff. An excellent product and an inept staff does not make a suitable vendor. A good vendor needs to provide both.


Unless I know a staff member personally at my SW (as in, I've shot the **** with them about paint and kinda grilled them on their knowledge) I don't think I'll ever trust their knowledge. I wanted a quart of deep base Emerald UTE for a front door job and it was going to be a week turn around (this was pre-2020 shortages, mind you) and they ended up selling me on Porch and Floor enamel which I was using for the rest of small areas of exterior trim anyway for it, and it went about as mediocre as you'd expect. They sold it to me as "well this one door company buys it and sprays it and they like it, so it should be good" but no. 

That said, my local BM store always claims ignorance to other brands and their equivalents, only PPG really sold me on equivalents. They said "Manor Hall is very Regal, let's just say that." 

One thing I actually like about the Emerald wall paint is while it's a bit thick and doesn't level too great, it actually has really surprisingly great adhesion. I got some on the plastic part of my car key and it didn't come off for an entire year of me picking at it. I used a quart on a bathroom job on some plastic glossy trim where I'd have questioned most other paint's adhesion ability without priming, and it stuck there, too.


----------



## Rbriggs82

I use Emerald almost everyday and getting it off my hands is a chore. With Emerald Urethane I have to use krud kutter, crazy good adhesion with Emerald. 

I used the new formula Emerald Urethane semi in an ultra deep yesterday on three exterior doors and was able to close them after an hour and a half without it sticking to the weather strips, big improvement with the new formulation.


----------



## Holland

Rbriggs82 said:


> I use Emerald almost everyday and getting it off my hands is a chore. With Emerald Urethane I have to use krud kutter, crazy good adhesion with Emerald.
> 
> I used the new formula Emerald Urethane semi in an ultra deep yesterday on three exterior doors and was able to close them after an hour and a half without it sticking to the weather strips, big improvement with the new formulation.


I like the new formulation of Emerald Urethane. The look and feel is much improved.
I also did a job this week using a satin "Ultra Deep Base" red, and we could move and re-coat the doors in an hour and lean a corner against a wall (probably helped that the relative humidity was 26%, but I'll take it!). We used a grey base primer, and it only took two top coats to over.


----------

